# plants drink too much water



## tallslim (Jul 14, 2005)

what could be some reasons why me plants have to be watered ever 36 hours or so.  if i wait any longer they start to droop,  and they don't seem to be bothered by this much watering i'm just scared.  cuold this be a normal amount of water.


----------



## Hick (Jul 14, 2005)

slim. I've noticed when plants become rootbound, they will ewquire frequent waterings. Pot size? plants age/size?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jul 14, 2005)

Has it always been this way ? You might have to much perlite in the soil.... The rootbound thing is true. I'v noticed that too. High temps will do it also. In the summer I have to water every other day. In the winter it's like once a week.


----------



## tallslim (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah,  i just changed the pots their in from 1 gallon to a 3 gallon pot.  is that true about the larger the pot the bigger the bud.


----------



## Weeddog (Jul 15, 2005)

yes it is,  unless you do hydro.


----------



## notthecops (Jul 15, 2005)

Plants like to drink man.  If your pot size is OK, they may just be thirsty.  How big are they?  Big plants can go through ALOT of water.  Think, the more they drink, the more feeding times you get = better plants.  I've had HUGE plants, that drank about 3-5 gallons a day.  This might not be a problem man, unless the room is too hot, causing them to drink more.


----------



## tallslim (Jul 16, 2005)

thanks alot Nottecops for that insight.  i'll post some pics of the girls in a day.


----------



## JahmiN (Jul 17, 2005)

k, your plants.....they can drink as much water as you wanna give them, or as i should say as much as they can handle at one time, the more water it can consume, the more it will grow.if you gave a plant a gallon of water when its used to a couple cups...its going to over water it most likely mabye not, but possible,but a plant that has had an increase in water gradually will drink a hell of alot more water. they consume the water more when the soil is left till almost dry then you add water and it consumes it right up.it seems to me likeyour plant drinks alot,and thats a good thing, but dont over water, becuase it sucks and iv had it happen.slows way down, wait till soil is a little moist.they drink alot, becuase youv givin them alot....what they drink they use, and they always want it.water right before dark or during...heat was one of the reason why i had mine drinkin up so much water , and they took off........


----------



## tallslim (Jul 17, 2005)

thats some good information you gave me thanks alot Jahmin.


----------

